# Let us know what you are doing



## gillhunter (Jan 13, 2016)

I would like to hear from some of the members about what they are doing in the winter.

Right now my tin is in the garage and I thinking about what I may do to it in the spring. Just spending time with the wife and doing some winter projects.


----------



## lugoismad (Jan 13, 2016)

Going nuts. Bored out of my mind. Too cold to do any of my hobbies. Can't camp, fish, boat, nothing. Lakes are freezing up. 

Only thing I enjoy inside is cooking, and I'm getting fat. So...yeah.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2016)

Coaching and shooting indoors


----------



## Rumblejohn (Jan 13, 2016)

I live in Central Florida, so the same as the rest of the year except skinny dippin' :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 14, 2016)

Hunting and fishing.....but I do that all year.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 14, 2016)

Rigging a new to me yak (Nucanoe Frontier 12), and re-rigging the electronics my big boat. Got the FF battery box made for the F12 1st of the week, need to install the dashboard/rod holders/FF. I had reworked the TM controls earlier as the PO attempt looked pretty bad. Pondering my options on how/where to install the new FF's on the tin, replacing 2 as one is acting up pretty weird, and one is moving over to the Nucanoe. LOL. I took advantage of the sales around Christmas time. LOL. I've also gotten a bit back into target shooting with the intent of doing some small game hunting (squirrel and groundhog mostly), did a bit of scouting the other day on some WMA land not far from the house.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 14, 2016)

Rumblejohn said:


> I live in Central Florida, so the same as the rest of the year except skinny dippin' :LOL2:





Same here


----------



## -CN- (Jan 14, 2016)

Couldn't even safely ice fish until last week! Didn't get out yet.
Been coyote hunting and splurging on guns.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 14, 2016)

Just completed my mid-Winter week of deer hunting - PA flintlock late season - a few weeks ago whilst setup in a primitive camp (end Dec '15). Many deer sighted, but I didn't get a shot off  .

*Nights*
I'm completing a muzzleloading flintlock musket/smoothbore build (95% done!) and completing some home projects

*Weekends *
-Lots of muzzleloading shooting, flintlocks only - Both smoothbores & rifles

-Winter camping/trekking/scouting - wearing/using all circa 1740s gear, which means wool & linen for clothing and leather or canvas for other gear (boots, leggings, etc.)

-On SATs, I've been attending *offhand *matches at my range - Starting with the Garand or Mosin-Nagant, switching to a single-shot black powdah cartridge rifle and ending with one of the flintlocks or the matchlock. Gotta love it :LOL2: when I beat the guys using mil-surp arms (50-yds offhand) while I'm using a pre-1700s to 1750s technology!

In the picture shown, I'm completing the 3rd one down. It is a left-handed French _Fusil de Chasse_, 20-gauge (62-caliber, roundball size 0.600") built to the specifications of the 1721 contract to the Tulle factory in France. These were sent to the NDNs (Indians) as hunting guns, being very lightweight, ~6-1/2 pounds when done, with a 44.3" barrel. I started that one with a bunch of raw metal cast parts and a sawn block of wood (barrel inlet rough cut & ramrod hole drilled for me). In the upcoming match 2-weeks away, I'm bringing that 54" :shock: barreled club butt _Fusil de Boucanier_ (65-caliber, 54" barrel) to the offhand matches ... _more or less_ just to shake everybody up :shock: , LOL! I'll bet they'll make me stand further back from the target ...

*Other*
For FEB thru March, I'll be attending a few primitive muzzleloading snowshoe biathlons - Wooden snowshoes and flintlock musket or rifles. Can't beat that for a ~2-mile run through the woods! Stop every 1/2-mile to take 2 shots at gongs, with typically 3-shots at the last station; with targets 30 to 50 maybe 60-yards away. I'll use my smoothbores to make it tougher on me ... as I ain't fast on S-shoes, plus just had a torn knee fixed last Fall.

And then - *boat launch date* - by end of April!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 14, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Just completed my mid-Winter week of deer hunting - PA flintlock late season - a few weeks ago whilst setup in a primitive camp (end Dec '15). Many deer sighted, but I didn't get a shot off  .
> 
> *Nights*
> I'm completing a muzzleloading flintlock musket/smoothbore build (95% done!) and completing some home projects
> ...



I like this. I don't know anyone that muzzleloader hunts with anything other than those modern in-lines that make 200yds a chip shot for even the most novice shooter.


----------



## b_murph5 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm ripping into my boat. Time for a new floor. Found out that the substructure was damaged. Looks like I have a project on my hands.













Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 14, 2016)

I like this. I don't know anyone that muzzleloader hunts with anything other than those modern in-lines that make 200yds a chip shot for even the most novice shooter.[/quote]
My brother makes an attempt with his flintlock every year.


----------



## rchargette (Jan 17, 2016)

Rebuilding my first boat any advice? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 17, 2016)

lugoismad said:


> Going nuts. Bored out of my mind. Too cold to do any of my hobbies. Can't camp, fish, boat, nothing. Lakes are freezing up.
> 
> Only thing I enjoy inside is cooking, and I'm getting fat. So...yeah.


this. i'm getting out on weekends and shooting,also spending time with my grandson,i don't see the kids much cuz we're gone fishing every weekend as soon as the lakes ice off till they freeze up again.boats ready,campers ready,trucks ready,i'm ready.i have a new granddaughter due in a couple weeks so looking forward to that.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bought a new hull ....G3 1652... to replace my 20 year old leaky and unsafe (IMHO) previous hull. Had a dealer move the 50 hp Johnson o/b, side console, trolling motor and batteries over.

Before I got rid of the old hull, I pulled its aluminum deck out. Fitted that into my new hull the other day; wired the trolling motor from the stern to the bow; re-wired the bow FF and mounted it; put the new TX numbers on the boat, and put the new plates on the new trailer.

Still have to:
Camo the old side-console (today)
put vinyl flooring over the used aluminum deck; thinking of adding roof paper for softer feel and fewer cuts from the old deck fitting holes.
Add vertical rod holders back onto console and other spots in the boat ( already painted them camo) 
add cleats (today)
make and install side gunnel rod holders
install bow and stern lights and wire them (maybe today)
install console FF and install its transducer on the stern
Find a spot for my too large tackle box
This boat doesn't have much in the way of storage, so I will be looking for simple solutions to that problem. Probably just use some more camo'd coolers.
Watch football (today)

Probably a zilion other things that I haven't thought of yet.

Taking my BIL, who is visiting from TN., out fishing on Tuesday. Might get to 70 degrees.
That will be the first shake-down cruise for the new hull. I will, no doubt, discover more things to add to the list.

richg99


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 17, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Taking my BIL, who is visiting from TN., out fishing on Tuesday. Might get to 70 degrees.
> That will be the first shake-down cruise for the new hull. I will, no doubt, discover more things to add to the list.
> 
> richg99



Rich, Congrats on the new hull! Let us know how the shake-down cruise went.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 17, 2016)

rchargette said: *Rebuilding my first boat - any advice? *

yes, go read all you can in the archives and past builds !!!
some very good tips and photos there just for the looking.
Many good articles on removing bench seats, trolling motors and batteries,
live wells, yada yada yada
Use those ideas to approach your own personal needs and design.


and WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm still duck hunting, then some predator hunting. Once it starts to warm up I'll start to my boat up the way I want it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Leaving tomorrow for my annual week of duck hunting on Eastern Shore VA. And with this crazy weather, I've still been fishing. Will get back to trying to figure out how to successfully catch walleye after duck season is over.

Other than that, just work & firewood.


----------

